# NEW ENGLAND SNOW & ICE EXPO.



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Sept. 27-28 Royal plaza Trade Center Marlboro Ma.
http://www.snowandiceexpo.com/snow/index.po

Anybody plan on attending? Good place to meet up, network, swap
lies, talk fishin' and plowing............................  ......geo


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I expect to be there except that I've tried to register but I don't know my "priority code" so it won't let me register. I still don't like computers and those who write the programs.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I typed unknown for the priority code and it took it fine


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ttt...............


----------

